# Where are all our friends?



## maxpayne_lhp

Well, I notice that there're so few people around.
Some must have forgotten these forums when they were unable to get in last week... Some shold have been frustrated due to the loss, some lazy re-sign up!
Maybe we should contact all the guys that we knew from these forums and noticfy this regeneration.
Thanks


----------



## Damon

It takes time. Our numbers will climb again.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Yeah, Simpte only told me about the improved forum yesterday after personal messaging him.
I think that letting people know is not necessary, they will find out when they type in "Fishforums.com" because they know it won't be down for very long.


----------



## Bella

I came back!!


----------



## hail_sniper

yup, and another thing is alot of people sign up for a temporary stay to get some info, or others havent been on for a while, so we will really know how many active users we have, itll just take some time is all


----------



## Fish n chips

I came back


----------



## judya

I'm back. Hi, everybody. Glad to see you!


----------



## Cichlid Man

Hi Judya!


----------



## Damon

Hey lady! Hows the weather up there? The last snowstorm missed us but I heard north of I70 got hit hard.


----------



## Fish n chips

Iwas just thinkin there was a few missing


----------



## shev

Has fish_doc reregistered?


----------



## Damon

Haven't seen him, Shev. Not sure where else he haunts. Hogan?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Fish_doc, hah? Well, I just remember some of you guys: hail_sniper, shev, simpte, davian459 and smouth_bourbon as she's my friend. Hmmm... some I don't see any more :-(


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Fishdoc has been pretty busy, with a move into a new house (with more space!). He is also in the process of setting up much bigger aquariums, so he's been busy.

Hopefully he'll make his way back.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

You keep in touch with him?


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Yes, he is a member on my forums and I am a member on his forums. He is aware of fish forums back up, but as I said, his time is limited.

Neither of our forums has taken off - but one can expect that as they are primarily used so we aren't opening emails every day with fishy questions. Anyway, we spend more time talking to one another than we do answering individual questions.


----------



## Lexus

The general forum seems to be picking up again... its nice when its slower i.e not alot of posts... so I can keep up!!!


----------



## shev

looks like fish doc is back, rage_against_the_machine hasnt been on for quite a while even before the forum crashed, but he was having troubles with the hurricanes, and working as a mechanic or something.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Fish_doc 's back!  cool! Actually, I didn't talk much to the guy at the old forum


----------



## hogan

aw simpte you remembered me, ur awesome haha


----------



## shev

D_BB


----------



## shev

hail sniper hasnt been here for a while and I dont think EWAN ever came back long with deep_blue_bettas.


----------



## fish_doc

The old house is still for sale if anyone is intrested?
House
The room with the orange floral furniture was the fish room in the basement.

any takers?  :lol: 

Im just glad several people missed me during my month or so absence.


----------



## Damon

Derek and Blair (DBB) have taken a break from breeding and fish. Very busy lately.


----------



## Lydia

what happened to joe kool?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> what happened to joe kool?


Dunno, his last post was on Mar 7th....


----------



## Lydia

hmmmm....and also anyone know why lexus was banned? or is that not supposed to be discussed...


----------



## shev

> Derek and Blair (DBB) have taken a break from breeding and fish. Very busy lately.


Deep blue bettas was 2 different people?


----------



## shev

> hmmmm....and also anyone know why lexus was banned? or is that not supposed to be discussed...


I dont think he was banned.


----------



## fishouttawater

Lexus got a little excited about DJ, but nothing I thought was totally out of control, so I really hope that wasn't it. HE HOWEVER, NEEDS SLAPPED.

*Putting my vote in for letting her back in*

:mrgreen:


----------



## Lexus

Am I missing something, cause I didnt think I was banned? lol unless that was all day yesterday when i couldnt get on the forum??


----------



## fishouttawater

Oh good....well Lexus, under your little swimming fishy it says "Currently Banned" I was a bit surprised.....glad to see it isn't true.


----------



## Lydia

shev @ Mon Mar 21 said:


> hmmmm....and also anyone know why lexus was banned? or is that not supposed to be discussed...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think he was banned.
Click to expand...

its a she and yes it said she was....i agree with fishouttawater...he DOES need to be slapped


----------



## shev

I think if someone gets banned their names turn black, and unclickable where it says author of the post. I didnt notice it saying "currently banned" under his name.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

I see nothing neither...


----------



## Lexus

Well its gone now silly! :roll:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

OK!  Just forget it! 
Hey, Shev,


> think if someone gets banned their names turn black, and unclickable where it says author of the post. I didnt notice it saying "currently banned" under his name.


I really think Lexus is a lady!


----------



## Lexus

Yes I would hope I am!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

???
What does it mean?


----------



## Lexus

a joke, as in I hope I am a girl cause I believe I am!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Oh OK!
Know what. I know that you're a girl from your talkativeness  Just kidding...


----------



## shev

haha, sorry. I will start saying she/her.


----------



## Ron the handyman

lexus you are not a girl you are a lady there is a difference :wink:


----------



## Osiris

new word for lexus, "grdy" (girl/lady) for the college young one


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Forgive me for the word "talkativeness", Lexus  :S


----------

